# Hi



## BlackDog (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all.....
I'm new here, my name is Mike and I love Halloween. I stumbled across this site while doing a google search for fog machine information. Hope to contribute and learn.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Mike.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Mike and welcome!  Lots to learn here, in fact be warned you could become addicted and never leave hehehe (evil laugh). *


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings BlackDog, did you find the info you needed?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi BlackDog and welcome to our forum. You can never have enough fog machines!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy,Blackdog
Its fun,its free,its festive....HauntForum


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! Hope you found what you were looking for, and that you like it here!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. LOTS of info on foggers here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o &welcome this site is the best and the people are great


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum! Its your one stop shop for all things halloween related. Shop smart, H-auntsmart.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Black Dog, welcome to the dog house!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Mike, you are not alone in your love for halloween here, Welcome to your new addiction :devil:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum. May I take your coat?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Mike who loves Halloween! Welcome!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Welcome! sorry I missed your entry!


----------

